# Gotta Brag!!



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

This past weekend Reba was entered in her first "real live" AKC show. I am happy to announce that she won "Winners Bitch" and earned her first point toward her championship title. I will make sure to post out pictures when they come in.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats to you and Reba! That is really awesome. Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

eh .... i don't like those things, and i really don't like that were still calling female dogs "bitch", my dog's not a bitch TT__TT


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

DISCLOSURE!!! I MAY SOUND LIKE A TROLL HERE, BUT HERE GOES.

Well Dragon, I guess it's a good thing that I don't care what you don't like. I am very proud that in a comformation show my 9 month old puppy, who is by the way my first pure bred dog of any kind and was purchased purely as a pet and only showed because I like meeting other V people and showing seems to be the best avenue to do so in my area. 

As for bitch being the term for a female canine, you can take that up somewhere else. 

If you were a little more mature your posts would not sound like a teenager trying to impress people by talking about things that you know nothing about.

***END OF RANT***

Sahara,

Thank you...I know I am being unreasonable but I started looking for the pics Tuesday and have been disappointed by the empty mailbox twice already.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

DM, 
Pay no attention to him.

Congrats on your pups accomplishment....well done, you should be very proud.
Yes, when you get pics, post away.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Kian,
Been meaning to ask, how do you pronounce "Kian" is it kee-an or ki-ann I met a dog named Cayenne (ki-ann) last weekend.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Like Ian, with a K ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

cool beans...thanks, that' how I was sayin' it in my head.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

DixiesMom said:


> DISCLOSURE!!! I MAY SOUND LIKE A TROLL HERE, BUT HERE GOES.
> 
> Well Dragon, I guess it's a good thing that I don't care what you don't like. I am very proud that in a comformation show my 9 month old puppy, who is by the way my first pure bred dog of any kind and was purchased purely as a pet and only showed because I like meeting other V people and showing seems to be the best avenue to do so in my area.
> 
> ...


guys i think we've got a troll :O


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I work with the P.O. I'll see if I can get them to get a move on. Withholding your pictures... that's just so wrong!


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

DixiesMom said:


> This past weekend Reba was entered in her first "real live" AKC show. I am happy to announce that she won "Winners Bitch" and earned her first point toward her championship title. I will make sure to post out pictures when they come in.


Congrats! Was this your first show as well? I did one show with Loki when he turned 6 months and had a lot of fun. But I just didn't have the time to commit and I did it more to bond with Loki and meet people.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, this was my first dog show. We have been to two B Matches at other shows just to practice and meet other people. 

I am not able to show full time looks like a show every 6-8 weeks or so and only within a couple of hours drive. Luckily I am about two hours from Dallas and Houston and there are multiple shows yearly there.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's great ... Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

That's awesome that your dog placed. Snickers and his brothers are in shows as well, but it can get very pricey. Good luck to you and your dog in future shows. Also "Right on" for telling Dragon off.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done dixie and dixiesmom. Ignore dragon, he obviously hasn't had pleasure yet!!!


----------

